

Google might soon be the heart of the robotics industry - marshallp
http://eliminatingwork.blogspot.com/2009/12/google-might-soon-be-heart-of-robotics.html

======
plinkplonk
Poor blog post but interesting topic. Sebastian Thrun of Stanford works (was
working?) at Google. So they have the expertise to work on robotics if they
want to.

~~~
marshallp
Peter Norvig is director of research at google, he coauthored ai a modern
approach, and was previously head of computers/robots at nasa. They have
robotics talent already at google

------
leecho0
So making a mobile OS and having image recognition technology makes Google
likely to be at the center of the robotics industry?

It seems like a stretch.

~~~
marshallp
larry page has stated many times his goal for google is to create ai. What
robotics lacks is computer vision technology more than anything else, and it's
not so far fetched that google (or microsoft/yahoo/ibm) would have the most
advanced computer vision technology if they chose to try (which they clearly
are doing with google similar images / google goggles).

